# Vladivostok Russia and Mongolia: Please comment



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

My wife and I, along with some friends, are contemplating taking a MTB trip to the one of the two noted places. Your comments on availability of singtrack, great mountain dirt roads and resources would be greatly appreciated. We live in South Korea so these two places seem exotic yet reachable within a short amount of time. 

Cheers,
Crockpot


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Did you make it there for a cycling trip???

Sorry, no useful information from me... but it does sound quite exotic and remote. I just recognized Vladivostock from my regular flights to and from Japan to the US. Our path goes over Vladivostock and mentions it on the trip progress screen.

Best of luck!


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> Did you make it there for a cycling trip???
> 
> Sorry, no useful information from me... but it does sound quite exotic and remote. I just recognized Vladivostock from my regular flights to and from Japan to the US. Our path goes over Vladivostock and mentions it on the trip progress screen.
> 
> Best of luck!


Not yet. We were a bit late in organizing the trip but will place it high on the list for next year.


----------



## zahgurim (Aug 12, 2005)

Stan!

Some of us Filthies are looking to go to Mongolia for a motorbike trip next year.
I was actually thinking about flying to Vladivostok, and taking the trans-siberia to UlaanBataar.

The same outfit that rents motorbikes also guides mtb trips (purely XC), check them out:

http://www.mongolia.co.uk/

Cheers,
BCMike


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

zahgurim said:


> Stan!
> 
> Some of us Filthies are looking to go to Mongolia for a motorbike trip next year.
> I was actually thinking about flying to Vladivostok, and taking the trans-siberia to UlaanBataar.
> ...


Dirt bikes??!! **** yeah! Are you riding dirt bikes or is it paved road? Regardless, a big balled KTM accross Mongolia would be a blast.

Thanks for the link and merry Filthy Christmas and a Filthy new year.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, this sounds like a true adventure trip.


----------

